# What's your favourite wah?



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Time to weigh in on this one. Please indicate why you prefer your particular selection - tone, range, size, reliability, pricing, feel, etc.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Despite the fact that I hardly ever use a wah, I have a small collection of really good ones. 

I have a couple old Italian Jens, a no-name one that I bought on this forum from someone that makes them (I forget who now), two Pro Analog Supa Quacks, a Fulltone Clyde, an Area 51, and a Musitech Tube Talker (built by John McIntyre).

I use the Area 51 because it sounds great, nice full sweep, is very tweakable (without having to open it up), and has an LED and a DC jack. I'm still on the lookout for an old Coloursound wah if I ever see one cheap enough.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I really like the Budda wah. I had a Vox wah for a while and went through the troubles of getting everything modded on it... at the end of the day, it cost me too much and didn't work quite right. The budda wah is simple with all of the right things. I really like the sweep and range, true bypass... could use an LED, but I can live without it.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Ulysses wah from MJM pedals. It's the closest I've heard to the old ones. Fat and very vocal.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...great thread - i'm shopping for a wah. something with lots of "character".

i've sold my fulltone and a budda wahs, both because they lacked personality.

my buddy has an ancient dearmond wah, with a pot from an old stereo or some old electronic device. in any case, its been "experimented" with, and is by far the wickedest sounding wah i've heard.

-dh


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The Dunlop JH-1B is probably the best wah for under $150 I've played. The original switch in mine crapped out after a couple years, but otherwise it's one of my favourite pieces of gear.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I've got a 90s Dunlop Jimi Hendrix wah that I've always used. Nice bassy sweep, I vastly prefer it to my brother's Vox wah and any other Crybaby.

I don't want to spend the money anytime soon, but the Voodoo Labs Wahzoo looks incredible, and I'd like to try it.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Anyone try a Morley wah? You see them come up now and again around this area...


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

I really like my RMC wah the silver one Geoffery makes and I have a vox that I had rebuilt by the TONEMAN did a very nice job and it sounds great, those are my top two.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Morley wah? Yes, I (used to) have one. I lent it to a friend some time ago. Although the electro-optical device that replaces the potentiometer never gets dirty nor scratchy, it does however get "uncalibrated"... Meaning the wah sweep "shifts", and the tone isn't all that marvelous. But it does have character, beause it doesn't sound like every other wah pedal out there. Mind you that pedal is almost 14 years old.

Want a wah pedal with character? Get ANY wah pedal and study the circuit so you can modify the bandpass filter's curve (that's what wah is all about). You can make your own sound.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I have an original Cry Baby. Still works fine. I've owned it since the early seventies.
Used to have a Morley, darn thing kept failing.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I use a Fulltone Clyde, and it's nice. Haven't tried a lot of other wah pedals though. I had a Morley wah once, and it was nothing but trouble. Didn't sound that great either.


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

This is probably going to be an unpopular opinion, as a lot of "wah people" don't seem to like this one, but I use a DOD FX-17 wah/volume. 

I don't use wah often (just built a crazy envelope filter that I use instead), so the DOD is great as it's small. There are tweakable trimpots to adjust the sound too. It's discontinued, but they pop up on Craigslist often.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Of all the wahs I've owned, I miss my Morley the most. It was far from the best sounding, but it was the most convenient one to use. I could just step on it to wring out one note and then off again. Every other wah I've owned sounds better but I seldom step on them because it always seem to be hit and miss as to whether or not I've actually managed to switch it on.

So ..... I guess the Morley was the best - simply because I used it.


----------

